
Is the Aussie too expensive? iPad index says no - yitchelle
http://www.theage.com.au/business/markets/is-the-aussie-too-expensive-ipad-index-says-no-20130923-2u9jj.html
======
andyv88
The launch of the iPhone 5s/5c, we saw price rises in Australia due to the
Aussie dollar.

I think it's likely we'll see similar price rises on the release of the new
iPads shortly

